# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Problem

## olsetto

Problem:
                    Marrim nje gote te madhe dhe ne te vendosim 1 tape.Pse tapa leviz per te takuar faqen e gotes? :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Daniel Maker

> Problem:
>                     Marrim nje gote te madhe dhe ne te vendosim 1 tape.Pse tapa leviz per te takuar faqen e gotes?


HARROVE UJTIN ME DUKET

----------


## olsetto

> HARROVE UJTIN ME DUKET



Mire qe me kujtove.Pra tapen e vendosim ne uje.Ne ambjentin perreth s'ka ndryshim temperature,erera apo trysni.

----------

